# SC anyone?



## Gary_P

North Charleston here



Gary


----------



## badman400

North Greenville area here. 8)


----------



## dlayne

Hanahan here. Gary_P, do you frequent Trader World? I'm hoping to head there tomorrow.


----------



## Gary_P

a month late, but YES

I work at Jones Ford. perhaps we can get together and go shooting


----------



## CaptRon1953

Another North Charleston


Ron


----------



## dlayne

We need to get these Charleston area shooter together for an event. Anyone been to the new ATP? I haven't made it out there yet as I'm a member over at Trader World. Shoot me an email for those that are interested.


----------



## falshman70

Pawleys Is. here - at least for a long weekend each month. If you ever shoot around the Mt. Pleasant area, let me know as it's not that long a trip for me. I have been to the Francis Marion Forest range and can get there in about 40 minutes.


----------



## doncameron

Greenville/Greer area here!


----------



## Guest

My first post here. I live in the Anderson area.


----------



## OLD NAVY

*Upstate Rock Hill Here.*

Hello fellow carolinians.navy


----------



## not_possible

Chester, right below rock hill.


----------



## spidey2091

I'm in Seneca, SC. Not far from a couple of you upstate guys.


----------



## Guest

spidey2091 said:


> I'm in Seneca, SC. Not far from a couple of you upstate guys.


Sandy Springs. Just down the road a piece.


----------



## Tifosi

Edisto Beach


----------



## ander254

Rock hill at night, Columbia during the day


----------



## trrogers24

Easley, SC


----------



## BartenderPlease

Downtown Greenville!


----------



## piedmont

easley/piedmont area here


----------



## swampfox1975

Cheraw here


----------



## ChosenFrozen

North Charleston. ATP on College Park has a nice indoor range, both 15 yard and 25 yard. See Chuck, the store Manager, when you get a chance.


----------



## 48dodge

Mt Pleasant. Tried to make it up to ATP this past weekend, but babysitter fell through. I'm guessing they don't have a daycare there... Hopefully, we'll get up there this weekend.


----------



## slowhare

Easley area here


----------



## AllAmerican

swampfox1975 said:


> Cheraw here


Im literally right down the road....


----------



## mplecha

Columbia/Gaston, SC. Anybody else near here?


----------



## TMUSCLE1

Summerville...the new ATP is a nice place. I'm in there a good bit, even if it's just adding things to the wish list. I also enjoy the outdoor range off of Hwy 41.


----------



## webdevtj

Lake Wylie, SC (between Charlotte and Rock Hill, aka Clover SC)


----------



## Mik

I'm just outside Columbia.


----------



## cajun 48

Ladson S.C., ATP gun range on College Park Rd. Great range, fair prices. PM me if anyone wants to meet and visit the range. aj b


----------



## droddey

Anderson


----------



## techmandan

Rock Hill SC. New Glock 36 owner...


----------



## kritterkiller

Aiken baby!


----------



## wazari

Gaffney,SC here


----------



## jdsharc

Greenville (Mauldin) here. Soon to be N. Atlanta, though... :smt089


----------



## copyoftheoriginal

Belton. I need a range. We used to be able to shoot here, but too many new houses. 

I'd like to find a nice safe range without having to join a club.

lifelong target shooter. I usually kill deer with bumpers and radiators.


----------



## Myglock19

spartanburg/greer here

steve


----------



## First Sgt

Florence/Darlington area here..


----------



## ipchay61

Columbia area here


----------



## scwareagle

Chester, S.C.


----------



## ahenthus

Laurens


----------



## ken2925

I'm close to the Clemson area. Glad to see a few close neighbors here at this forum.


----------



## tmayn14

Cayce SC here!


----------



## aswayngham

*Hello from Pickens*

Hello everyone I am from the Pickens area.


----------



## dQuickdraw

Newberry, SC here!


----------



## mbsteve

*from SC*

Hello,
new member as of today
from Myrtle Beach area(carolina forest) the land of the traffic lights from hell


----------



## OldMechanic

I live in Summerville...wouldn't mind going to a local range.


----------



## masander

*Carolina Forrest*



mbsteve said:


> Hello,
> new member as of today
> from Myrtle Beach area(carolina forest) the land of the traffic lights from hell


I love the view while sitting in traffic at the lights at CF.


----------



## masander

*Putt Putt and the Going Out for Business Capital of the East Coast*

Putt Putt City in Horry County Here!!!! Hey Ya'll, what this?


----------



## ketchie38

Walterboro where it is like the old west.


----------



## 4head

Whitmire..if anyone knows where that is


----------



## Jabo

----------------------


----------



## ken2925

I'm in the Upstate Area, near Clemson


----------



## OldMechanic

4head said:


> Whitmire..if anyone knows where that is


I do, between I26 and I77 east of Clinton!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott

Just found this post,,,,,N.Charleston. Lets go to the range!

I shoot Glock model 21 (.45)
Taurus Raging Bull 454
Marlin model 1895 GBL 45-70
Marlin model XL7 30-06


----------



## lucky

newbie Longs S.C.


----------



## lucky

newbie Longs S.C.


----------



## landis_lawton

Beaufort S.C. here. wish we had a range out in town.


----------



## Darthvader

Columbia here.


----------

